# Sunday Bay Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Left Solomons mid morning as planned and started searching for birds. Found some on the eastern side and locked into a couple of nice convict bass on BKD's. But they got shy and we began our 40 mile search pattern. Found some more a little south but they got skiddish quick. Ran back north on eastern side looking but no birds and few marks. Ran over to power plant and no love there either. Ended up at Cedar Pt jigging up decent convicts on heavy steel jigs. We got a blue that was very nice stopping on busting rain minnows getting pounded in deep water earlier. 

Not a banner day but did get some decent fish and the numbers went up once we went deep. Busted a little glass on a piling that was not bad.. sounded bad...but was not bad..

Almost a chill in the air all day and very few boats.. Game was on TV most likely..

Capt Mike


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Folow up with some pics...


















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Great report! Nice fish

That livewell is awsome! Looks like a bathtub! I hate the one on my boat its square and only about 3 gallons! Constantly kills bait..


----------

